# plant ID please



## crazhzone (Oct 6, 2005)

anybody here have ideas about this pic.

many thanks!


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Star moss' Will last a while in tank.. Wont grow then die..

Some said it will grow i have seen pictures..tell me if it grows or not If so im going to my cousins backyard to dig some up =D

http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3436&highlight=cement

Let it grow if it grows alot

http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3401&highlight=cement


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Star Moss is NOT aquatic. Trust me on this one. I learned the hard, expensive way. The pictures in that link look to me like the only thing growing around his star moss is clado and hair algae. Look at the last pic.


----------



## crazhzone (Oct 6, 2005)

frozenbarb said:


> Star moss' Will last a while in tank.. Wont grow then die..
> 
> Some said it will grow i have seen pictures..tell me if it grows or not If so im going to my cousins backyard to dig some up =D
> 
> ...


it have stayed in my tank almost three month, and look very green now


----------

